
Folk music style modelling using LSTMs - bjt2n3904
https://github.com/IraKorshunova/folk-rnn
======
bjt2n3904
Demo here: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YedcDs_-
Zdc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YedcDs_-Zdc)

Daily Mail:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4544400/Resea...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4544400/Researchers-
create-computer-writes-folk-music.html)

From my understanding, the sheet music for the demo was created by an AI, but
the music was recorded by actual musicians.

